# Puppy w/ unique markings



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

This pup is named Kali and lives in NJ. She is linebred from Double Time and L.B..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pretty Cute.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Shes cute. I think she reminds me of CircleM's Teardrop with that splotch over her eye


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks! Here she is a little younger hanging out with her brother Bullet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww what adorable pups. You can just send that basket right over my way


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww! So cute! Love the basket pic


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats basket pic is awesome, super cute!


----------

